# SAILOR PRINCE and NORMAN PRINCE



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

HI EVERY BODY
I AM LOOKING FOR PICTURE ABOUT TWO OLD STEAMERS BUILT AT BLYTH

TWO SISTER SHIP:
SAILOR PRINCE BUILT IN 1882
NORMAN PRINCE ALSO BUILT IN 1882

Both were sailing for PRINCE LINE SHIPPING CO.

Thank you all


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

talaos said:


> HI EVERY BODY
> I AM LOOKING FOR PICTURE ABOUT TWO OLD STEAMERS BUILT AT BLYTH
> 
> TWO SISTER SHIP:
> ...


You may struggle because of the time period.

SAILOR PRINCE was sold 1898 to become ABERFOYLE and was sunk as NICHOLAOS in 1917

NORMAN PRINCE was sold 1896 to become LOGNA and was lost 1898.

Good luck in your search.

Below is the detail I hold on the vessels extracted from my research into Prince Line


SAILOR PRINCE (1st of name in fleet) (1882 - 1897) iron steamship.
O.N. 84867. 1,303g. 825n. 242.0 x 33.1 x 16.5 feet.
C.2-cyl. (29”, 55” & 36”) engine (No. 649) made by Black, Hawthorn & Company, Gateshead. 125 nhp / 650ihp. 
18.7.1882: Launched by Hodgson & Soulsby, Blyth (Yard No. 40), for James Knott, N. Shields. 
1.9.1897: Sold to A. & A. Y. Mackay, Grangemouth. 
1898: Renamed ABERFOYLE. 
1913: Registered under A. Y. Mackay & Company. 
1914: Sold to G. N. Pittas Brothers & Company, Greece, (D. N. Pittas, manager), and renamed NICOLAOS. 
1.3.1917: Torpedoed and sunk in the Mediterranean near Sardinia by the German submarine U65..

NORMAN PRINCE (1st of name in fleet) (1882 - 1895) iron steamship.
O.N. 84873. 1,310g. 840n. 242.0 x 33.1 x 16.5 feet.
C.2-cyl. (29”, 55” & 36”) engine (No. 653) made by Black, Hawthorn & Company, Gateshead. 125 nhp / 650ihp.
30.10.1882: Launched by Hodgson & Soulsby, Blyth (Yard No. 42), for James Knott, N. Shields. 
15.12.1882: Completed. 
8.7.1895: Sold to Christian Salvesen & Company, Leith. 
1.12.1896: Renamed LOGNA. 
13.12.1898: Whilst on a voyage from Stockholm to the Gulf of Bothnia, wrecked at Oxelosund


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi
If you are on voyage from Stockholm to the Gulf of Bothnia (between northern Sweden and Finland) you do not pass Oxelosund who is situated about 54 n.m south of Stockholm.
Bjorne


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Bjorne said:


> Hi
> If you are on voyage from Stockholm to the Gulf of Bothnia (between northern Sweden and Finland) you do not pass Oxelosund who is situated about 54 n.m south of Stockholm.
> Bjorne


Hi Bjorne,

Many thanks for pointing this out but this was taken from detail given in the casualty report. If wrong then I can only say that it was wrong at original source.


----------



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your interest
Regards


----------

